# Need some Oc advice



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

Just built my First gaming Pc and would like some advice on how to best overclock my machine to acheive maximum performance while still maintaining acceptable stability. (went with)

Intel 3930k @ 3.2Ghz
Asus Rampage IV Formula edition 2011 Mobo
EVGA Gtx 670 Ftw + Edition w/ 4Gb Mem
Corsair Dominator platnium ddr3 ram @1866 mhz 16Gb (4x4)
Corsair H100 liquid cooler
2x ocz vertex 4 128gb SSD in Raid-0
Corsair 1050 Psu

Going to be my first time overclocking, would appreciate it if anyone had some specialized advice on this setup and could point me in the right direction (besides the stickies on this website, going to read them all now) Thanks in advance, xGamerx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ocin'g new CPU's is basically pointless and voids warranties.
The stickies should give you the info you require.


----------



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

Why is it pointless Tyree? I dont get it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have a 3.2GHz 6-Core 3.8 GHz Max Turbo Frequency 12MB Cache CPU. 
Any performance gain would only be seen in benchmarks.
What do you need to do that it won't do?
What is the primary use of the PC?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you want to overclock read the guides on here, my guide for overclocking a 2500k is basically the same for your cpu.


----------

